# Spain vs Croatia (11:30PM )



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, these games count and they kick off with Spain vs. Croatia at 11:30 PM on USA Network.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Sweet. Thanks for the heads-up!

eace:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

YES! Finally on tv!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

THANKS. Def gonna watch this.


----------



## dekko (Feb 18, 2003)

And USA vs. OZ on USA network at 5 AM


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

dekko said:


> And USA vs. OZ on USA network at 5 AM


Ugh...5am is a horrible time...you know Spain has gotten the better time slot for us west coasters that I haven't missed a Spain game, but I've only seen 2 of the USA's games live (both on tape delay on Saturdays at 10am)...


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Gasol looking like Amare tonight.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...I love Rudy's pink sports tape [I predict he will be the Blazers "heartthrob" for all of the female fans out there!!!]


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Rudy kind of sucking.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

HAAK72 said:


> ...I love Rudy's pink sports tape [I predict he will be the Blazers "heartthrob" for all of the female fans out there!!!]


Oden will not allow it.


----------



## blzrfan08 (Apr 10, 2005)

What is the link? I can't find it at the NBC olympics web site.


----------



## enzo aix (Oct 7, 2007)

I would think that Pau has the most dunks by a non-USA player


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

enzo aix said:


> I would think that Paul has the most dunks by a non-USA player


..."Paul", who is that???


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

blzrfan08 said:


> What is the link? I can't find it at the NBC olympics web site.


http://www.nbcolympics.com/basketball/resultsandschedules/rsc=BKM400301/index.html


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Anyone else see Rubio struggle to go to his left hand? He is still an awesome talent but both his turnovers were when he was forced to go left. The forced wild shot he threw up in the 1st quarter and the mis-dribble a minute ago. Still an incredible prospect but if he gets a left hand he would be that much better.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

Miksaid said:


> Oden will not allow it.



...sure he will because he will have as many "Cougars" after him as he can handle!!!


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

Miksaid said:


> Rudy kind of sucking.


...don't be so naive [he hadn't even played 10 minutes when you posted that]


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

That's why I posted it. He was sucking. When he plays better in the following minutes, I shall post so accordingly.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

C'mon Croatia.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Boom. Ring a 3 up for Rudy!


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

Miksaid said:


> are you watching a stream?


...I am watching on USA and I have the official olympic boxscore on "refresh"


----------



## enzo aix (Oct 7, 2007)

I think Rubio might stuggle mostly because of his lack of scoring.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

This game has sucked hard so far.

Screw this, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

enzo aix said:


> I think Rubio might struggle mostly because of his lack of scoring.


...a PG that scores 5pts and has 20ast or a PG that scores 20pts and has 5ast???


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

enzo aix said:


> I think Rubio might stuggle mostly because of his lack of scoring.



No thats not his biggest problem. He is an average and inconsistent decision-maker and takes way too many risks. Some coach is going to have to get him under control. He has great talent but he needs to slow down and play more under control.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

bball2223 said:


> No thats not his biggest problem. He is an average and inconsistent decision-maker and takes way too many risks. Some coach is going to have to get him under control. He has great talent but he needs to slow down and play more under control.


...very similar to Sergio in that manner


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HAAK72 said:


> ...a PG that scores 5pts and has 20ast or a PG that scores 20pts and has 5ast???


Option A FTW


----------



## enzo aix (Oct 7, 2007)

...a PG that scores 5pts and has 2ast or a PG that scores 2pts and has 5ast?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HAAK72 said:


> ...very similar to Sergio in that manner


Yep very similar. Both leave you scratching your head with some of their decisions. Rubio's alley oop before he got taken out and the first outlet of the second half were two of those. Just trying to make the fancy pass instead of the good pass. Both left me saying what the hell was he thinking? He is only 17 though so I guess we should expect this out of him.


----------



## enzo aix (Oct 7, 2007)

He remindes me of a young high school point we had


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Big Country Reeves could take Marc Gasol to school any day.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

enzo aix said:


> ...a PG that scores 5pts and has 2ast or a PG that scores 2pts and has 5ast?


Option B FTW! Man you blazers fans love your this or that questions :biggrin:


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

enzo aix said:


> ...a PG that scores 5pts and has 2ast or a PG that scores 2pts and has 5ast?


...option B FTW


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Marc Gasol sucks, and Garbajosa's beard is ugly.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> Marc Gasol sucks, and is ugly.


Fixed FTW


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HAAK72 said:


> ...option B FTW


:clap:


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Croatia is going to win unless Spain puts Rudy back in godammit.


----------



## enzo aix (Oct 7, 2007)

It was a 14 point game when Rubio came in ?


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...Rudy [a nice runner and then a very nice floater that may have been an and1 in the NBA]!!!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I just got off the phone with the Spanish coach and he decided to listen to me.


----------



## enzo aix (Oct 7, 2007)

Is it October yet?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HAAK72 said:


> Rudy!!!


Yeah 2 back to back curl cuts for baskets. Spain starting to pull away.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

Miksaid said:


> I just got off the phone with the Spanish coach and he decided to listen to me.


...what did you tell him, "hey coach, put in Rudy because he is sucking"?!?!?!


----------



## enzo aix (Oct 7, 2007)

that was ugly!


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...I wonder what language Rudy is talking **** in to the Croatian player(s)???


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

HAAK72 said:


> ...what did you tell him, "hey coach, put in Rudy because he is sucking"?!?!?!


"hey coach, Rudy's been sucking but play him more so he can unsuck himself."


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

The substitution rotations for Spain are mind bottling.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

bball2223 said:


> Yep very similar. Both leave you scratching your head with some of their decisions. Rubio's alley oop before he got taken out and the first outlet of the second half were two of those. Just trying to make the fancy pass instead of the good pass. Both left me saying what the hell was he thinking? He is only 17 though so I guess we should expect this out of him.


That was obviously a set play that they call for Rudy...He was just executing the play. Didn't you see the player rotations right before to set it up?


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

HAAK72 said:


> ...I wonder what language Rudy is talking **** in to the Croatian player(s)???



Spanish, 20 players in this game play or has played in the spanish league.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> The substitution rotations for Spain are mind bottling.


If you could bottle your mind and sell it, you still wouldn't be rich. I turned off the game midway through the 3rd quarter with Spain ahead by about 22. Not because I was tired--I'm still up a couple of hours later--but because I was bored. The teams played like lightweights. Run and gun (and miss), no physical defense, frenetic energy without results. Missed layups, missed outside shots, back and forth too fast, borrring.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

pablinho said:


> Spanish, 20 players in this game play or has played in the spanish league.


...was Tomas of Croatia one of them??? That's who Rudy was "chirpping" with the most [even did some good acting to draw an offensive foul late in the game against him...Ginobli Jr anyone???]


----------

